# soy de números/letras



## malo sera

Hola.... 

Quería saber si la expresión de España  '''soy de números/letras'' tiene alguna análoga en ingles:


¿es?  I'm into numbers/letters .... me suena raro como a ''me ponen/atraen los números letras.

Está expresión es utilizada para decir la rama de tus estudios (normalmente universitarios): números-ingenierías, económicas,.... o letras-derecho, filosofía, filologia,...

Gracias y un abrazo


----------



## gengo

In the US we usually divide studies broadly into arts and sciences, which encompass the areas you mention.


----------



## malo sera

ya,aquí también existe una división entre carreras de humanidades y carreras técnicas
la expresión se suele utilizar en este contexto:

.......

-En el informativo de hoy hablaron que el IPC subió un 0,5%.
-¿Qué? no hables de eso que yo soy de letras.

.....

- Se dice ''he hecho'' no ''hice''
- ¡Y a mi que me importa!, yo soy de números


----------



## gengo

malo sera said:


> -En el informativo de hoy hablaron que el IPC subio un 0,5%.
> -¿Qué? no hables de eso que yo soy de letras.



_-What?  Don't give me that; I'm not a numbers guy._



> - Se dice ''he hecho'' no ''hice''
> - ¡Y a mi que me importa!, yo soy de letras



I think you mean números instead of letras, don't you?

-We say "I've done," not "I did."
-I don't give a darn; I'm a numbers guy / I'm a left-brain person.


----------



## Nipnip

I am not good with numbers.


----------



## gengo

Nipnip said:


> I am not good with numbers.



Yes, that is a common expression, which we use when facing a situation that requires math.  It could serve well in this context in certain situations.


----------



## malo sera

''I am not good with numbers'' creo que tiene su homologa directa al español: no soy bueno en números (tal cual)

y 

''I'm not a numbers guy'' me suena a ''no soy un tío puesto en números'' (creo)..... aunque puede que está sea la traducción más próxima a lo que busco (numbers guy /  letters guy?)


----------



## gengo

malo sera said:


> ''I'm not a numbers guy'' me suena a ''no soy un tío puesto en números'' (creo)..... aunque puede que está sea la traducción más próxima a lo que busco (numbers guy /  letters guy?)



We don't usually use "letters guy."  But you can use "numbers guy/gal" in either positive or negative to convey the idea.


----------



## Nipnip

malo sera said:


> ''I am not good with numbers'' creo que tiene su homologa directa al español: no soy bueno en números (tal cual)
> 
> y
> 
> ''I'm not a numbers guy'' me suena a ''no soy un tío puesto en números'' (creo)..... aunque puede que está sea la traducción más próxima a lo que busco (numbers guy /  letters guy?)



No creo, no me suena a que en inglés se equiparen las letras con la literatura.


----------



## Li'l Bull

gengo said:


> In the US we usually divide studies broadly into arts and sciences, which encompass the areas you mention.



Can you then say 'I'm an _arts guy/girl/person_' as opposed to 'I'm a _science guy/girl/person_' in contexts where you want to point out that you're better at language, literature, etc. than at maths or vice versa?


----------



## donbeto

Don't think so, at least I've never heard it. De hecho, las palabras _arty/artsy_ a menudo tienen una connotación negativa:

*arty*

 (ˈɑːtɪ) _or* artsy adj

1. having an ostentatious or affected interest in or desire to imitate artists or artistic standards




*_


----------



## FromPA

Li'l Bull said:


> Can you then say 'I'm an _arts guy/girl/person_' as opposed to 'I'm a _science guy/girl/person_' in contexts where you want to point out that you're better at language, literature, etc. than at maths or vice versa?


It would depend on the specific context - i.e., the subject matter being discussed. If you aren't specifically talking about science, then science wouldn't be a good choice.  If you're referring generally to right-brain vs left-brain differences, you might use "creative" vs "empirical," for instance, or "artsy" vs "practical."  There's no set way to say it that I can think of.


----------



## Alice_2.0

malo sera said:
			
		

> ''I am not good with numbers'' creo que tiene su homologa directa al español: no soy bueno en números (tal cual)



Yo más bien diría que su homóloga en español sería "No soy bueno *con* los números", o "No se me dan bien los números".

Curioso tema, he usado muchas veces la expresión "Soy de letras", pero parece que no existe una forma tan literal de expresarlo en inglés... a ver si hay más opiniones.

¡Saludos!


----------



## LanguageUser1234

One might call oneself a "word person" as opposed to a "number person."


----------



## Li'l Bull

Jeff_TX said:


> One might call oneself a "word person" as opposed to a "number person."



Thanks, Jeff. Nice and easy.

Do other native speakers of English living elsewhere agree with Jeff?


----------



## FromPA

Li'l Bull said:


> Thanks, Jeff. Nice and easy.
> 
> Do other native speakers of English living elsewhere agree with Jeff?


It sounds odd to me.


----------



## Rubns

How about?:

- I'm a humanities guy.
- I'm a science guy.

Cheers.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Li'l Bull said:


> Do other native speakers of English living elsewhere agree with Jeff?


'Word person' sounds strange; 'number*s* person' [note plural] is heard in BrE.


----------



## FromPA

Wandering JJ said:


> 'Word person' sounds strange; 'number*s* person' [note plural] is heard in BrE.


But I think the meaning would be specifically referring to math and not necessarily to empirical-based subjects in general. For example, Einstein wasn't much of a numbers person, but he was pretty good at science.


----------



## William Stein

Rubns said:


> How about?:
> 
> - I'm a humanities guy.
> - I'm a science guy.
> 
> Cheers.



- I'm a humanities guy. = 279 Google hits
- I'm a numbers guy = 21,000 Google hits

Creo que la diferencia se explica así: Cuando preguntas a alguien si ha leido cierto filósofo, es muy común oír la excusa: "Don't ask me, I'm a numbers guy". Pero si preguntas qué es la raíz quadrática de 7, no dicen la excusa: "Don't ask me, I'm a humanities guy", dicen más bien "I'm no good with numbers",  "Don't ask me, I hate math."

Anyway, those categories aren't as commonly used in the US. I heard them for the first time in France, when you ask people if they like a certain author, some people say (the French equivalent of), I don't know I'm a science person. I can't recall anybody ever saying anything like that to me in English, but it's very common in France (and apparently in Spain).


----------



## Wandering JJ

FromPA said:


> But I think the meaning would be specifically referring to math and not necessarily to empirical-based subjects in general. For example, Einstein wasn't much of a numbers person, but he was pretty good at science.



Einstein was a brilliant mathematician and physicist!


----------



## William Stein

Wandering JJ said:


> Einstein was a brilliant mathematician and physicist!



Yeah, he's not just doodling here: http://net2.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/einstein-and-his-blackboard.jpg


----------



## k-in-sc

"Word person" is very common and sounds fine to me in general, but not in the context of being a humanities (vs. STEM) major in school.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pero nuestra expresión viene de la división que nos imponían en el bachillerato: o estudiabas la rama de ciencias (matemáticas, biología, química, etc.) o la de letras (literatura, historia del arte, latín, etc.). Gengo dice en el #2 que esta división en los Estados Unidos suele ser *arts* y *sciences*. ¿No es habitual decir _yo estudié (soy de) *arts*_ con el sentido de _no me hables de números_, y a la inversa?

Un saludo


----------



## William Stein

Lurrezko said:


> Pero nuestra expresión viene de la división que nos imponían en el bachillerato: o estudiabas la rama de ciencias (matemáticas, biología, química, etc.) o la de letras (literatura, historia del arte, latín, etc.). Gengo dice en el #2 que esta división en los Estados Unidos suele ser *arts* y *sciences*. ¿No es habitual decir _yo estudié (soy de) *arts*_ con el sentido de _no me hables de números_, y a la inversa?
> 
> Un saludo



No hay esta división estricta de materias en las universidades americanos. Por ejemplo, como "undergraduate", yo tenía un "double major" en psicología (sciencia, más or menos) + alemán, con un "minor" en música. Los europeos se especializan mucho más estrechamente y mucho más temprano, no? Ya en el liceo un tienen que eligir una especiadad, no?


----------



## k-in-sc

Lurrezko said:


> Pero nuestra expresión viene de la división que nos imponían en el bachillerato: o estudiabas la rama de ciencias (matemáticas, biología, química, etc.) o la de letras (literatura, historia del arte, latín, etc.). Gengo dice en el #2 que esta división en los Estados Unidos suele ser *arts* y *sciences*. ¿No es habitual decir _yo estudié (soy de) *arts*_ con el sentido de _no me hables de números_, y a la inversa?


No, real people would say "humanities." "Arts" is for the university catalog.


----------



## Lurrezko

William Stein said:


> Los europeos se especializan mucho más  estrechamente y mucho más temprano, no? Ya en el liceo un tienen que  eligir una especiadad, no?



Sí, en mi época (finales de los 70, cof cof), debías decidir a los 15 si estudiabas ciencias puras, letras puras o un programa intermedio. Es muy pronto para saber qué quieres hacer con tu vida, sí. Yo aún no lo sé.

Un saludo


----------



## William Stein

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, en mi época (finales de los 70, cof cof), debías decidir a los 15 si estudiabas ciencias puras, letras puras o un programa intermedio. Es muy pronto para saber qué quieres hacer con tu vida, sí. Yo aún no lo sé.
> 
> Un saludo



Por eso la división entre "artes" y "sciencias" es mucho más polarizada en Francia y Alemania, también. A los 15 hay que decidir si quieres estudiar una profesión (trade/craft) en una instituto "vocacional" o bien si quieres ir al liceo seguido por un carrera universitaria. Qué sabe un niño de 15 años? Por eso esta dicotomía "arte"/"sciencias" no es tan fuerte en los EEUU (pero bueno, hay que decir que los especialistas europeos saben más que sus homólogos americanos a la edad de 18 años).


----------



## Wandering JJ

k-in-sc said:


> No, real people would say "humanities." "Arts" is for the university catalog.


That's unlike you k-in-sc! Say 'humanities' in the UK and most people, including this one, would retort 'What?' Like Lurrezco, a fellow European, my choice had to be either arts or science and that decision had to be taken at age 15-16, while still at school. These days it's easier to mix arts & science, but that's part of the dumbing down process prevalent these days.


----------



## William Stein

Wandering JJ said:


> These days it's easier to mix arts & science, but that's part of the dumbing down process prevalent these days.



By that standard Leonardo da Vinci must be a real moron!


----------



## malo sera

realmente no es a los 15...  a los 15 años (al menos en España)... escoges la opción de bachillerato... que te sentencia  a después solo a seguir una determinada rama de carreras (realmente es más amplio que números y letras hay cuatro ramas: humanidades, artes, ciencias y técnicas).... pero ya a los 13 años, para escoger 3º y 4º de la ESO, ya tienes que tener más o menos pensado que vas a estudiar (un tercio de las asignaturas son optativas de una rama) e incluso a los 11 años-al entraren la educación secundaria- (aparecen ciertas optativas que ya te hacen difícil volver atrás, por que te fortalecen en unos conocimientos y te debilitan en otros en relación a tus compañeros).... por eso, aquí, el que ha ido por una rama de número flojea en las letras (aunque no sea un ignorante xD)... y lo mismo quien haya ido por una rama de números flojea en letras


----------



## gengo

k-in-sc said:


> No, real people would say "humanities." "Arts" is for the university catalog.



Yes, although of course we all say, when referring to bachelor's degrees, either BS (bachelor of science) or BA (bachelor of arts), which is what I meant when I said that college studies are divided into these two groups.  But as you say, when speaking in conversation, we don't use the word "arts" very often in this context.  Nor would I use the word science to refer to my own major, which was business, even though that falls under the category of BS (and, yeah, a lot of it was BS {rimshot}).

The closest English analog to the Spanish pair of letras/números seems to be how we refer to people who are either right-brained or left-brained.


----------

